# Entourage problem



## mattrstewart (Aug 19, 2007)

i use entourage for emails.
I live in HK and use netvigator for our business IP.
My setup is to have all emails auto-forward to gmail, and then Entourage downloads the emails from gmail POP.
When sending emails, entourage sends through the netvigator smtp.


When in HK, this works fine.
When I am traveling in China, I run into several problems:
(note that the below problems do not occur on my colleagues PC laptop running outlook, and we have same exact settings)

1. sometimes I can not download the emails. The status will say that it is downloading X amount of emails....but the progress bar wont move and it will never actually download. Other times it will take 20 mins to download 1 message.

2. Most of the time I can not send emails. it will give me "unknown error code blah blah".

This is really annoying considering my colleague is able to do this quite easily, and we have same settings. I have also checked gmail and netvigator site and setup as they said...still nothing.

what can i do to improve this?


----------



## zo219 (Aug 19, 2007)

Any problems with apps, Entourage included, start with the simplest things. Have you tried trashing the preferences file? Write down any settings you might forget first ... Since your PC does fine with this connection, it does point to Entourage preferences or Accounts settings becoming corrupted. 

Or even before that... do you ever run Keychain First Aid? If not, look through Keychain preferences first and set them. I've run KFA and found, at times, many port corrections made to mail accounts (4). 

Good Luck!


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 19, 2007)

It's not an Entourage problem but a server problem. What you are asking the Chinese server you are running through, basically, is the same thing that spammers do to send bulk emails undetected. Most smart ISP's the world over won't let you send email through their server and then through your own as if you were 'at home'.

Either set up an Exchange Server at home and access that through the web, or just use your Gmail account when travelling.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 19, 2007)

Your colleague most likely is using Exchange server settings; make sure your Entourage settings for smtp match his.


----------



## mattrstewart (Aug 20, 2007)

our SMTP matches exactly.

i dont know how to setup an exchange server....nor do i know if my ISP netvigator is an exchange server.

i cant send email through the gmail...as this is for work and i need it to come from one netvigator address. I cant use gmail web access as i have many templates i must follow for different emails.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like you need to find out more about your server set up!


----------



## mattrstewart (Aug 20, 2007)

we dont use a server...we just use our isp.....


----------



## mattrstewart (Aug 21, 2007)

also..did the keychain first aid and no problems found.
also deleted prefs and tried again...still the same


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 21, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> It's not an Entourage problem but a server problem. What you are asking the Chinese server you are running through, basically, is the same thing that spammers do to send bulk emails undetected. Most smart ISP's the world over won't let you send email through their server and then through your own as if you were 'at home'.
> 
> Either set up an Exchange Server at home and access that through the web, or just use your Gmail account when travelling.



For retreiving mail your statement is not correct. One difference might be: Sometimes the server names are shortcutted to e.g. mail. This is short for e.g. mail.gmail.com. The gmail.com comes from te tcp/ip setting search-domains. There always use the full name for all servers in stead of shortcutted.

For sending mail, if the settings are identical, it should work also on this computer (if using the same connection ofcourse). Otherwise ask the provider (if in a hotel, ask them) for the smtp server name. I have done this and most hotels will coorporate.

Try to ping to the mailservers and find out if that works. If you can ping to it (e.g. gamble = mail.gmail.com), your computer can reach the server(s).


Good luck, Kees


----------

